# Trộn ngay một thìa bơ cùng loại quả này, da đen bẩm sinh cũng lên tone sau 2 tuần



## mai lan (2/8/18)

Dù đã dung bao nhiêu loại mỹ phẩm da bạn vẫn bị sạm  màu, hãy áp dụng công thức làm trắng da với bơ và thứ này bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi thấy kết quả.

Bơ là một trong những chế phẩm từ sữa tạo ra bằng cách đánh sữa hoặc kem tươi đã lên men. Bơ được xem là một trong những nguyên liệu không thể thiếu trong quá trình làm bánh. Bơ thường có màu từ vàng nhạt đến những gam màu vàng thẫm, và nhất là có cả các loại bơ có màu gần như trắng sữa.

_

_
_Bơ nhạt không chỉ có công dụng trong nấu ăn mà còn là nguyên liệu dưỡng da tuyệt vời._
​Bơ cũng được chia làm 2 loại: bơ nhạt và bơ mặn. Để dưỡng da bạn sử dụng bơ nhạt - Unsalted butter là loại bơ không chứa muối, có hương thơm nhẹ và vị ngọt nơi hương vị cuối cùng. Trong thành phần của bơ  nhạt chưa nhiều axit béo, Vitamin A, D, canxi, protein… rất tốt trong quá trình cải thiện tông da.

_

_
_Dùng mặt nạ bơ giúp bạn cải thiện tone da nhanh chóng._
​Tuy nhiên chỉ dùng bơ nhạt không bạn cũng không thể cải thiện được làn da, mà phải kết hợp chúng với thứ này nữa.

*1. Dưỡng trắng da với mặt nạ bơ và dưa chuột*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- ½ quả dưa leo
- 1 muỗng cà phê bơ nhạt

*Cách làm*
- Dưa chuột sau khi bạn mua về, đem rửa sạch, ngâm qua nước muối rồi cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ cho vào máy xay nhuyễn hoặc dùng muỗng nghiền mịn.
- Thêm bơ nhạt vào rồi trộn đều lên đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.

_

_
_Hỗn hợp sau khi thu được có dạng sền sệt._
​*2. Dưỡng trắng da với mặt nạ bơ và chuối*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- 1 quả chuối chín
- 1 muỗng cà phê bơ nhạt

*Cách thực hiện*
- Chuối sau khi mua về đem bóc bỏ vỏ ngoài, cắt thành khúc nhỏ rồi nghiền nhuyễn.
- Cho bơ vào chuối, khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.

_

_
_Nghiền nát chuối rồi trộn với bơ nhạt để dưỡng da._
​*Cách sử dụng 2 hỗn hợp trên*
- Sau khi rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm, bạn thoa đều hỗn hợp lên da rồi dùng tay massage nhẹ nhàng để các dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào các tế bào.

_

_
_Thoa mặt nạ bơ nhạt giúp bạn lên tone da sau 2 tuần sử dụng._
​- Lưu lại hỗn hợp trên da chừng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch mặt với nước mát.

- Áp dụng công thức này 2-3 lần/tuần để thấy da lên tone rõ rệt.

*3. Dưỡng trắng da với mặt nạ bơ và nước hoa hồng*
*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- 1 muỗng canh nước hoa hồng
- 1 muỗng cà phê bơ nhạt

*Các thực hiện*

_

_
_Cho nước hoa hồng và bơ vào một cái bát, khuấy đều tay đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất._
​*Cách sử dụng*
- Rửa sạch măt bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm để loại bỏ bụi ẩn, lỗ chân lông giãn nở.
- Dung bông gòn nhúng vào hỗn hợp trên rồi thoa đều lên da mặt, cổ. Lưu lại hỗn hợp trên da chừng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước lạnh, lau khô.

_

_
_Da bạn cứ thế căng bóng, trắng mịn khi sử dụng mặt nạ bơ như thế này._​
- Cuối cùng bạn thoa một lớp kem dưỡng ẩm, massage nhẹ nhàng sau khi đắp mặt nạ này để thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông lại.
- Áp dụng công thức này 3 - 4 lần/tuần, tốt nhất là vào ban đêm trước khi đi ngủ để có được làn da trắng hồng, căng mịn.
Chúc các bạn thành công và luôn xinh đẹp!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

